# BMW E21 323i- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Had the pleasure of working on this 30 year old E21 323i with genuine Alpina extras and mods under the bonnet.
These cars hold fond memories of when I was first driving, I was lucky enough to own a E30 323i coupe in my early twenty's but always craved one of the E21 323i varietys.
Having been in possesion of the current owner for the past 11 years and being a labour of love, it was now time to get her looking a little less jaded.
Not one of my more extensive write-ups due to time constraints, but hope the finished item is worthy.

Alloys cleaned with various brushes and Megs WB at 10-1, Tyres cleaned with APC,










Engine bay and shuts cleaned with Megs APC,
Vehicle foamed x2 with APC and shampoo mix,










Washed in the usual manner using the TBM and Shampoo+,
Clayed and de-tarred,

General defects,




























1st stage of machining was done using various polishes including GT P1, IP 3.02 and Fastcut+, and a hell of a lot of cutting pads due to the colour transfer,

50/50,










Refinement stage was done using SV CF Pro on a Megs polishing pad,
Front indicators and rear lenses polished using 203s on a spot pad,
Chrome trim polished using Autosol,
Plastic trim dressed with CG new look gel,
Tyres dressed with Z-16,
Glass cleaned using SV Crystal,
Wax applied SV Best of Show,
A final wipedown with Z-8 and finished.

New headlights and tailpipe trims are on order from Germany and Alpina stripes yet to be applied, also lower seal to be re-painted black at a later date, all in all a gorgeous example of a rare and collectable classic.

*Results.*































































































































Thanks for looking.:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

One of the best results ive seen in a while. Isnt this what its all about , its nice doing new cars but transforming cars like this is what makes me tick. Great finish!!!!!


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Awesome car, really love the shape at the back. Real nice improvement in the finish, must've taken a good few hours.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

made me go weak at the knee's! I really want that car!!!! 

great work!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Excellent work on an excellent car, E21's are cool :argie:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful, nice to see an older beemer being transformed and with such dramatic results as well.

A real stunner now you've finished with it:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice car, i saw one of these in white the other day, shame it was being driven by some **** power sliding it around a roundabout during rush hour.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Simply stunning! nuff said :thumb:



rmorgan84 said:


> Nice car, i saw one of these in white the other day, shame it was being driven by some **** power sliding it around a roundabout during rush hour.


They stick their arses out for fun anyway :lol:


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Wowzer....look forward to you working similar magic on our cars.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow what an amazing finish. Looks so glossy and wet. Fantastic job as normal Rob.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

One word,..........STUNNING..! Beautiful car and an equally beautiful finish, Very nice work Rob.:thumb:


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Gorgeous! Such a good looking car, awesome work.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous !


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cracking results - great finish


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys.:thumb:



Saqib200 said:


> Awesome car, really love the shape at the back. Real nice improvement in the finish, must've taken a good few hours.


Thanks it was 12 hours yesterday pretty much non stop and going back friday to finish the interior and tidy up some last bits.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I love e21's. Finding one with that little rust now is very rare. 

Good finish too!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Now this I like!!! even down to the retro John Clark of Aberdeen (where I used to live) dealer sticker in the rear window!!

Cracking stuff Rob, love the result, I have been hanging around with these BM boys too much lately......


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome love retro bm's:argie:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

:doublesho:doublesho HOw cool is that.
Well done fella :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic, great work :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic Rob :thumb: looks like a very mint condition example and as G stated the original dealer sticker..... (which I was thinking in the pictures ruined it, but then realised that sometimes it's the original touches that make the car )

More pics when you return please


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Now this I like!!! even down to the retro John Clark of Aberdeen (where I used to live) dealer sticker in the rear window!!
> 
> Cracking stuff Rob, love the result, I have been hanging around with these BM boys too much lately......





ads2k said:


> Fantastic Rob :thumb: looks like a very mint condition example and as G stated the original dealer sticker..... (which I was thinking in the pictures ruined it, but then realised that sometimes it's the original touches that make the car )
> 
> More pics when you return please


Cheers guys,

The original sticker with the old 6 digit phone number is something that caught my attention, definately a nice touch keeping it, from what I gather the dealer is still there and also have the information for the car in their archive.
The car had been in storage for many years, mice had crapped in the engine bay, the owner pointed out that the car had still started on the button after all them years, something his 08' Vantage doesn't do even after a few weeks.:lol:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

How did i miss this thread, now that is just a perfect example of old skool BWM cool i really love that car looks so clean even before hand but you have made that look better than new Rob, thanks for sharing.

And the fact its from Aberdeen with the old JC sticker makes it even nicer to me.

Gav


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice - was looking at a E21 320 just the other day that would have made a cracking little detailing project 

I take it Alpina tickled the engine as well as the styling?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> very nice - was looking at a E21 320 just the other day that would have made a cracking little detailing project
> 
> I take it Alpina tickled the engine as well as the styling?


It has Alpina cams and some other bits, astonished how sweet it run, never missed a beat on tick over.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> The original sticker with the old 6 digit phone number is something that caught my attention, definately a nice touch keeping it, from what I gather the dealer is still there and also have the information for the car in their archive.
> :


The JC group is still in Aberdeen but the old Gray st garage is now flats, i can remember as a youngster always loving the old E30's or rather new E30's at the time they had.

gav


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

one word 

gangsta...


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I just love classic BMWs.. And great work!


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

WOW :thumb: that is one stunning finish and expect the owner was simply exstatic. Brilliant job, great finish and WOW, what a gorgeous deep red. I guess there is still life in 30 year old BM paintwork after all.

Sensational Rob:thumb:

You must have smiled large as you drove away from that one.

VBR: Mike :wave:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

*A few of the interior.*

A few pics I took today, not the best as the car couldn't be pulled out of the garage.

Original rare leather Recaro's,




























A couple more of the exterior,


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Gorgeous Rob:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

stunning work Rob


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Fantastic - thanks for sharing it.

Reminds me of cruising around in my mates standard 323i in same colour back in the early eighties...wow how long ago does THAT feel now...:wave:


----------



## Dave J (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow - that's a fantastic finish, on a great car. Haven't seen many red E21's, and the Alpina bits just make it even better.

My mum had an E21 320 6 straight 6 - such a tough car. My only regret was that they sold it whilst I was at Uni. If I'd known, I'd have rescued it and restored it myself.
Great to see one in such good condition - I assume the paint was mostly original?


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow, classic car and superb work as always Rob.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

A real BMW!

Looks superb there, lovely work indeed


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Top work on a stunning car.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks awesome, great work!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Just awesome, really brought some life back into that tired paint, well done to you.

I see the car was originally supplied from John Clark in Aberdeen when they were at the old Gray Street location, always nice to see an old BM on the go though.


----------

